# POINTBLANK BOAT STORAGE ON FIRE



## YeagerSights

I HOPE NOBODY KEEPS THERE BOAT IN HERE UNLIKE ME BECAUSE IT IS PROBBABLY A TOTAL LOSS (JEFFS STORAGE BUILDINGS)


----------



## PasadenaMan

oh my gosh, sorry for your loss......


----------



## elpistolero45

Man! I'm hatin that for you! Praying for you and yours.


----------



## YeagerSights

thanks, heres a pic my friend just sent me, They are treating it as a crime scence


----------



## T3xasb0y89

dude that sucks so bad! i hope u have insurance's on it


----------



## dbullard

Man that is a shame , I hope they catch who ever set it.


----------



## bowfishrp

Oh man that is not good! Sorry to hear that.


----------



## texas two guns

That is so upsetting. That's got be even worse than theft. Sorry to hear that.


----------



## fishy

how many units were burned? my dad keeps his 30ft bontoon boat there


----------



## YeagerSights

All of them fishy. I diddnt have insurance on mine but my homeowners INS is goin to cover most of it. I'm buyin my buddys airboat Now I think


----------



## tbone2374

Man, that.s terrible. I know a lot of fellow fishermen, can't always afford insurance... Thought Your guy Obama, would have fixed that by now!!!


----------

